# Meet Beethoven's Orchestra



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Sorry for the poor video quality. Can probably do better from NBC or Global sites:






Historically inaccurate - but funny!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I could sense Beethoven doing backflips in his grave.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I wasn't at the Kärntnertortheater on 7 May 1824, so who knows if that _really _happened... And if it did, did the Tuba player really play Mozart during his intro?


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> I wasn't at the Kärntnertortheater on 7 May 1824, so who knows if that _really _happened... And if it did, did the Tuba player really play Mozart during his intro?


Since the tuba hadn't been invented yet...


----------

